# polaroid battery dead with film still left



## catamari (Nov 18, 2014)

HiForgive me if this is in the wrong place, this is my first topic..

I found a Polaroid camera at a Goodwill a while back (with film inside!), but of course, the battery was dead. I know that the battery is inside the film cartridges, but there was at least 5 shots left in. That's half the roll! Is there any way to salvage it, or is it gone for good?

tia!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 18, 2014)

Why not put a  new battery in and try


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 18, 2014)

catamari said:


> HiForgive me if this is in the wrong place, this is my first topic..
> 
> I found a Polaroid camera at a Goodwill a while back (with film inside!), but of course, the battery was dead. I know that the battery is inside the film cartridges, but there was at least 5 shots left in. That's half the roll! Is there any way to salvage it, or is it gone for good?



If the battery in the cartridge is bad then the chemicals in it are probably also bad.


----------



## limr (Nov 18, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Why not put a  new battery in and try



Gary, the battery is in the film pack in the SX-70 type Polaroids. 

I agree with Light Guru - chances are the chemicals are all dried up if the pack has been in there long enough to kill the battery. I doubt the pictures would come out anyway.


----------



## compur (Nov 18, 2014)

The battery in Polaroid film packs is a thin "pouch" of chemicals tucked beneath the sheets of film in the cartridge. You'd have to remove all the film in a darkroom and then replace the battery (soldering it in place) and then return the film back in the cartridge. It is possible to buy those batteries (I've seen them for sale anyway) but I doubt you'd want to go to all the trouble, time and expense to do all of this. And, as has been noted, the film is probably not any too good at this point. (Polaroid film doesn't last long beyond its expiration date). It would likely be easier to just buy a fresh pack of film.


----------



## qleak (Nov 18, 2014)

compur said:


> The battery in Polaroid film packs is a thin "pouch" of chemicals tucked beneath the sheets of film in the cartridge. You'd have to remove all the film in a darkroom and then replace the battery (soldering it in place) and then return the film back in the cartridge. It is possible to buy those batteries (I've seen them for sale anyway) but I doubt you'd want to go to all the trouble, time and expense to do all of this. And, as has been noted, the film is probably not any too good at this point. (Polaroid film doesn't last long beyond its expiration date). It would likely be easier to just buy a fresh pack of film.



Even worse there is no "safe light" for the polaroid integral film. So you'd have to solder the new battery in without any light whatsoever and then see if the film is any good. 

I big no thanks on that from me, I've burned myself while soldering when I can see!


----------



## compur (Nov 18, 2014)

The film would already be removed at that point so it needn't be present when swapping batteries thus no worries about safelights, etc. Not that doing such a thing is practical, mind you, but it might be fun to try. 

I've done a lot of hacking of Polaroid film cartridges. Mostly making camera tester packs by installing AAA batteries into the film packs. A very tight squeeze for SX70 and 600 films, by the way.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2014)

limr said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Why not put a  new battery in and try
> ...


Didn't know that never bothered with Polaroid


----------



## catamari (Nov 19, 2014)

compur said:


> The battery in Polaroid film packs is a thin "pouch" of chemicals tucked beneath the sheets of film in the cartridge. You'd have to remove all the film in a darkroom and then replace the battery (soldering it in place) and then return the film back in the cartridge. It is possible to buy those batteries (I've seen them for sale anyway) but I doubt you'd want to go to all the trouble, time and expense to do all of this. And, as has been noted, the film is probably not any too good at this point. (Polaroid film doesn't last long beyond its expiration date). It would likely be easier to just buy a fresh pack of film.


Oh nooooo, that sounds like so much work..! If only I had access to a darkroom, I would probably experiment with it. Until then I'll just keep the cartridge and play with it in the light. Thank you so much, that was really helpful.


----------

